# What is the maximum amount of pins/badges that can go on your uniform?



## eliminator (5 Mar 2005)

I was just thinking:

I have my dolphins, and might be getting my jump wings this summer. I know that if I get the jump wings, I'd be wearing the mini yellow and red ones centered on the main bottom portion of my pocket. However, what happens if I get another badge, ie since I'm AEC, I might get my airborne controler (AWACS) wings. Would I have to ditch either the dolphins or jump wings? I've never seen any more than 2 badges, one on top (normal) and one below. Also, with all those commendation pins out there now, there has to be a maximum. (I've only ever seen two worn at once)

Does this post make any sense?


----------



## eliminator (5 Mar 2005)

Some more


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

more


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Mar 2005)

You would only be authorized to wear the one's you've earned (obviously).  I can't see someone earning all the one's you have shown although I could be wrong.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Mar 2005)

All your questions can be answered in CF Dress Instructions.   Chapter 3, Section 3 describes the wearing of just the Specialist and Flying Skill Badges.   Chapter 4, Para 17c descibes the order of precedence when commendations are thrown in.
Pub number is A-AD-265-000/AG-001.

There must be a copy kicking around RMC somewhere.


----------



## Inch (6 Mar 2005)

Are the AWACS wings worn on the left? Half wings are worn on the right and the full wings are worn on the left, but I'm not sure about the ones like AWACS or Flight surgeon.

Which dolphins do you have? Submariner? Clearance Diver? Your avatar is ship's diver isn't it?

I'm pretty sure you can only wear two on the left side, though I don't know of many people with 3 or more quals and I'm not on the DWAN right this minute so I can't say for sure. I know a Clearance Diver turned Pilot that wears his dolphins on the pocket as well as a few other MH guys that are pilots/navs and have done the ship's diver course and they wear that pin on the pocket. If you're only permitted 2 then I'd say the current one and the most senior one after that, in this case the dolphins.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Mar 2005)

Inch,

I think the half wings you're thinking of are the Air Force trade badges, they are worn on the right.  The Flight Crew Badges (as opposed to the Aircrew Flying Badges) are "squeezed" but still have two wings and are worn on the left.  The single wing Aircrew badges have to have been earned prior to 1950 and the person no longer active to be worn.

Yep, you can only wear two, and commendations take precedence over the second badge worn on the pocket.  Other than that I cant find a precedence for the second badge, other than it is supposed to be a miniature version of the badge.


----------



## Inch (6 Mar 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Inch,
> 
> I think the half wings you're thinking of are the Air Force trade badges, they are worn on the right.   The Flight Crew Badges (as opposed to the Aircrew Flying Badges) are "squeezed" but still have two wings and are worn on the left.   The single wing Aircrew badges have to have been earned prior to 1950 and the person no longer active to be worn.



Yes you're right, I know where the half wings are worn and of course the aircrew badges, I was talking about the "squeezed" ones, I've never really paid attention to where they're worn since you don't tend to see a lot of them around the Sqn, at least around Shearwater that is.


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

Looking at photos on the net and around RMC, I have come to these conclusions:

This might be a bit confusing

1)The maximum amount of skill/qual (left side) badges you can wear is 2.
- You wear you more senior or more trade related badge on top
-Badges with crowns on them always go on top if you have two (ie you wouldnt wear a combat diver badge low and jump wings high, even if this looks better, because the dive badge has a crown on it)
-Unless your second badge can fit on the low pocket middle section, ie pathfinder, combat diver, ship diver, or any of the "squeezed wings", a miniature version is to be worn, ie pilot wings, jump wings, submariner dolphins

2) The maximum amount of commendations you can wear is 2 (I've never seen more than 2 worn)
-You can wear one mini badge low with a commendation (commendation goes higher of the two)
-If you receive a second commendation, even if it is the same type again (ie a second unit one), you have to ditch your secondary skill/trade badge (not totally sure on this one)

-someone correct me if I'm wrong

btw, these are the AWACS wings (left side), you wear them in conjunction with the AEC half wings (right side)


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

Here's some pics for clarification


----------



## axeman (6 Mar 2005)

thats correct 2 is the max quallifacation badges you can wear . the wearing of outside of canada badges is allowed if it has gone throught the chain of command to ottowa . so all you Rakasans out there , any word back on wearing the screaming eagle?.


----------



## Blakey (6 Mar 2005)

For service with JTF 2....I could be wrong, but it does look like the same badge. Need a higher resolution to confirm.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2005)

I think we get the point with the pictures. Let's not overwhelm ourselves here. As stated, go to the Dress Regs for the proper gen. Let's not turn this into a badge fest.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Mar 2005)

You can wear up to four insignia on the pocket.   Would look pretty crowded but it's authorized...   For two or three they have to be spaced one inch apart, for four they have to be evenly spaced.   Only two flying or specialist badges can worn so the other one, two, or three insignia worn on the pocket would be commendations and the commendations go at the top of the pocket.
So far there are two approved foreign qualification badges, the Ranger and the Special Forces tabs, worn on the arm.   Basically if there is a CF badge that represents the same qualification, then you can't wear the foreign badge for everyday dress.   Other foreign badges that the member has been awarded can be worn when serving with forces of the country that awarded it, or when attending a function sponsored by that country.   These are worn on the right brest pocket, spaced evenly with the command badge (Army dress).

Yeah that smudged badge looks like the Special Operations Assaulter specialist badge.


----------



## Torlyn (6 Mar 2005)

Out of curiosity, can CF members wear badges/medals they earned in cadets once they become CF members?

T


----------



## Inch (6 Mar 2005)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, can CF members wear badges/medals they earned in cadets once they become CF members?
> 
> T



Jump wings are the only qual that can be worn since that's a reg force course they do. They would also be permitted to wear the Medal of Bravery, Star of Courage and Cross of Valour if they had been awarded those medals since they can be awarded to civilians as well as CF members. I think that's about the extent of it, nothing else can be worn.

Click on the appropriate ribbon to see the criteria for it, not all of them have a description.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/ribbons_e.htm


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Mar 2005)

You can also wear the Duke of Edinburgh award when presented (say you earn it just as you leave cadets, and actually have it presented while in the CF), and when parading before the Duke of Edinburgh.  Pretty limited chances, but they're there. :


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

> Out of curiosity, can CF members wear badges/medals they earned in cadets once they become CF members?



-Air Cadet glider and power wings can be only worn by CIC officers
-CF Jump wings, as earned by army cadets, can be worn b/c they are the same and it's the same course
-Any official medals earned while in cadets, ie Medal of Bravery, Jubilee (not strathcona, legion medal, etc)

I heard of a cadet who joined the regs that had the Cadet Medal of Bravery and exchanged it for the normal Medal of Bravery, so his act would still be recognized.

to my knowledge, that's it


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

What about US jump wings. Every year there are cadets here at RMC that get these wings. When they come back to canada, they can wear them on all of the RMC uniforms in the same place as you would CDN wings. It might just be a special privilage given to the college.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2005)

eliminator, here is the CF Dress Instruction, be advised it's a 17 Mb file:

http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/CF_Dress_Instructions_CFP265.pdf


----------



## eliminator (6 Mar 2005)

Thanx, 

I had to use http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com//sharefiles/CF_Dress_Instructions_CFP265.pdf to get to them.

You site is really informative, I never knew it existed.


----------



## cplarf (11 Mar 2005)

Here's an idea.  Ask your chain of command once it becomes an issue and they will let you know how many and where the badges are to be worn


----------



## Inch (12 Mar 2005)

cplarf said:
			
		

> Here's an idea.   Ask your chain of command once it becomes an issue and they will let you know how many and where the badges are to be worn



Ah yes, because the chain of command exists to give you information you're too lazy to look up yourself.


----------

